# I turned a really nice funnel today!



## TattooedTurner (Nov 27, 2016)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jack Parker (Nov 27, 2016)

Design opportunity


----------



## CREID (Nov 27, 2016)

As Tim Yoder would say. Design Modification.


----------



## triw51 (Nov 28, 2016)

TattooedTurner said:


> :biggrin:


 been there done that but did not have the guts to show my mistakes


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 28, 2016)

I think I would inadvertently glue a jam chuck (of a nice darker wood) and the finish the inside and base.


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks like a diet soup/ice cream bowl to me.  As Mr Vic suggests a contrasting plug makes it distinctive.
Gordon


----------



## Herb G (Nov 28, 2016)

If it doesn't hold water, it's art.


----------



## MDWine (Nov 28, 2016)

Man, I feel for ya.
Slap a hunk of walnut in there and "design" away!!  That piece is too pretty to discard!


----------



## socdad (Nov 28, 2016)

Many times my best work is the result of fixing a mistake ...


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Nov 28, 2016)

I think we all have one or two of those in our workshop. I know I have one hanging on the wall right next to my lathe as a reminder to be careful on those last few passes


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 28, 2016)

That's the exact same way I turn my firewood. Strangely, I seem to never run out.


----------



## tomtedesco (Nov 28, 2016)

Darn termites!!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 28, 2016)

I've done a few of those.  You should be able to fix it


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 28, 2016)

Your bowl must be blessed since its "holey" :biggrin:

Happens to us all.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Nov 28, 2016)

I have smaller and larger walnut blanks, so I'll probably glue one to each end and hopefully end up with a segmented bowl that looks like I planned it that way all along. This figured maple is too gorgeous to throw away so I have to try something.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 28, 2016)

Ha. Ha. Turned a few of those in my time.:frown::frown:
Lin


----------



## JimB (Nov 29, 2016)

Been there, done that.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Nov 29, 2016)

Good to know I'm not alone!


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 29, 2016)

That's easily repaired, there's no need to throw it to the trash. I think a nice segmented circle would look  good, all you need to repair it is a set of Cole jaws.

Len


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 30, 2016)

One of the reasons I don't like to use the interior tenon hold... I go through the bottom on too many of them.... or have the bottom too thin.  

As was suggested, a walnut plug the size of your tenon, glue it in and put a foot on the bowl... just a new design.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks guys. I have a set of cole jaws, and I think just putting a walnut foot on the bowl will be much easier than adding a rim and base. Simple is better....


----------

